# Hips don't lie



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm lucky enough not to have any serious injuries from snowboarding but I have had some bails that hurt like hell. When I first started doing rails I tried to 50-50 a long flat rail and took too much speed into it, about halfway down I slipped and landed directly on my hip on the rail. I then proceeded to roll down the rest of the rail at speed and rolled for a while more down the hard pack. My most recent is probably when I was going Mach 10 down a steep, icey groomer and didn't realize it flattened out extremely harshly at the bottom. My ass felt like it had smashed to pieces. Not to mention my ass is permanently sore from a roller disco incident from the past. Any falls that didn't cause serious injury but still hurt like they did?


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Eh, the faster you go on a rail the easier/safer/more stable you should be. I would blame technique for that fall, not the speed.

But to answer your question, I think everyone has had that moment where they've smashed themselves and were able to ride away to their own disbelief. Last season I went face first into a sheet of ice, swore my face was all trashed but it turned out to be nothing at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> I'm lucky enough not to have any serious injuries from snowboarding but I have had some bails that hurt like hell. When I first started doing rails I tried to 50-50 a long flat rail and took too much speed into it, about halfway down I slipped and landed directly on my hip on the rail. I then proceeded to roll down the rest of the rail at speed and rolled for a while more down the hard pack. My most recent is probably when I was going Mach 10 down a steep, icey groomer and didn't realize it flattened out extremely harshly at the bottom. My ass felt like it had smashed to pieces.* Not to mention my ass is permanently sore from a roller disco incident from the past.* Any falls that didn't cause serious injury but still hurt like they did?


TMI image burned


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Yes had a couple that have ben amusing, including this one, where i came over a 12 foot drop, jumped out and got it wrong and ended up face 1st, cracked my Oakley Crowbar lens straight down the middle, was seeing red, not thinking straight i thought it was blood... Anyway, i hopped up the hill the other side, looked to see if there was blood, a little dazed i didn't even take the goggles off, and then promptly passed out for a couple of seconds... Came round with a bit of shock, and continued on my way, definitely had a concussion, but didn't know better back then, now i had an impact sensor so... Not that i would take much notice of it anyway... Haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not often you get something like that on film. You can also see in the shadows where you lay your head down and don't move much. That must have been the stunned/knocked out part.

Didn't' look that bad from the video but obviously was worse than it looked


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I video everything, so have loads of falls like that... Haha

It was not like we had not been down there loads before, but with spring in the air, and the rocks showing it came as a surprise so i jumped the rocks and was totally out of shape straight down on my face...

Lesson learned and now my boards get loads of rock damage... Hehe

But it is all good, part of the learning curve, and no pain no gain, a lot more experienced now and more tree off piste riding and stuff, but i still fall when pushing, i am just too old for it now i think.. Haha


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

areveruz said:


> Eh, the faster you go on a rail the easier/safer/more stable you should be. I would blame technique for that fall, not the speed.


I rarely do rails so you're probably right. that video looks like you landed directly on your face!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Was riding Big Sky in Montana about 6 years ago. It was one of our last days there and we had gotten a dusting the night before. 

We got to the top of the mountain around 9 AM and had a blast cruising through the soft stuff. My buddies took a looping route around this one section and I continued straight down this one side of the ridge and found this huge patch of (what I though was) untouched powder.

I took a few turns in it only to realize I was trying to carve through a massive section of skree, with sharp rocks the size of footballs which were sitting just underneath the snow. To escape, I banked on my heel edge and tried to straight line it to the side, which was probably the worst idea I could have had. I should have just stopped, unbuckled and walked out. 

I ended up gaining too much speed, clipped a rock with my edge and tomahawked twice over these rocks. I should have broken my back, but luckily I was able to walk away, severely bruised along my lower-upper back. I managed to shuffle down to the traverse below this section where my buddies were waiting and we gently skated to the next lift where the liftie was able to call a snowmobile to take me down. I couldn't sleep or walk the right way for a couple weeks after that. It hurt a lot.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

March last season during our trip I followed a line off a cliff I never went off before. I ended up ripping the edges off of my board, cracked my helmet and my shoulder hasn't felt right since. That was my worst one last year, I got a different board out of the truck and kept riding.

I'm willing to bet the who guy the made the line off it had a bad time too. It was just a rocky deathtrap, There was no getting over that. It was a stupid moment...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is what I never understood about going out of bounds, you have minimal clue to what is ahead of you. As the video and stories have proven. I guess this is also the attraction and adrenaline rush of the sport as well. 

Just not for me, call me a wuss but I still take a scouting run in our so called park to see what the features are like and the take off & landings look like.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> ....now i had an impact sensor so... Not that i would take much notice of it anyway... Haha


Seriously? You ride with an impact sensor? Is it one of those shipping sensor/stickers stuck on your helmet or what? :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

slyder said:


> Just not for me, call me a wuss but I still take a scouting run in our so called park to see what the features are like and the take off & landings look like.


It does not make you a wuss to scope out all the features in a park. I don't think anyone should hit any feature blindly. It's just foolish.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> Yes had a couple that have ben amusing, including this one, where i came over a 12 foot drop, jumped out and got it wrong and ended up face 1st, cracked my Oakley Crowbar lens straight down the middle, was seeing red, not thinking straight i thought it was blood... Anyway, i hopped up the hill the other side, looked to see if there was blood, a little dazed i didn't even take the goggles off, and then promptly passed out for a couple of seconds... Came round with a bit of shock, and continued on my way, definitely had a concussion, but didn't know better back then, now i had an impact sensor so... Not that i would take much notice of it anyway... Haha



Is this video in slow motion? If not, wait until that 40+ mph hit comes.... :dunno: Fucking unreal. Over the last couple hundred days of riding i have gotten really good fall/midair/sliding/tamahawk awareness..... :dizzy: That looked like just the perfect face slap..... Good thing it was into a ravine and not off a super long and steep run.....


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

*Funny crash video*

So this video isn't crazy or anything I just started thinking about some of my own caught on tape mishaps and wanted to post one. Hope somebody is amused!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=213631975348373&l=4094505241157874686


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Seriously? You ride with an impact sensor? Is it one of those shipping sensor/stickers stuck on your helmet or what? :dunno:


Snowboarding Sensors | Shockbox

No i was a winner of this at there "Super Bowl" giveaway on Facebook, but i have bought one as well for Sneaky, that way he cannot "lie" about how hard the hit is... 

They work remarkably well, and there are a few over here in Norway with them now that race SBX, i know you know yourself how hard the hit is, but it is a wake up call that you can see what you should do, and anything that registers above medium on the scale is something i would take notice of...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That would not be allowed in SBX competition or any other over here. It would break the rules..... They wont even let you compete if you have a camera mount on your helmet, anything other than what the manufacturer intended to be on the helmet is not allowed or you will be disqualified. This is in the rule books for FIS, USASA, USSA, IFSA, FWT and I am sure many others. If these things get caught in course netting, ropes, whatever, it could cause catastrophic injury and these organizations wont allow it...... 

Everyone gets pissed off at the rule, mainly because of their nopro mounts, but they have to abide by it....

Pretty cool idea though. I was a safety person on course last year at US open and any time someone fell and appeared to hit their head, it was reported and they were assessed.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't mean in comps, but when practising big air, practice runs on sbx etc, they do use them....

Not sure how they could say that they are NOT designed for safety, it is a simple sticky pad, if you hit a net, i'm sure it would rip right of, and it is very low profile...

How does it work with helmet camera mounts then, as i have a helmet that is designed for either go pro or contour to be fitted... Haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I know it is an argumentative point, and can easily be removed, but...










That is designed by the manufacturer to be on the helmet... Haha


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't know and don't care really. All I know is that they don't allow it, we don't have any sort of external modification on any of my sons helmets just so we don't break their stupid rules. I am sure someone broke their neck at some point to have made this a rule.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Argo said:


> Don't know and don't care really.


Neither to i to be honest, i use it and my stepson will use it as well this season, it is a small price to pay for peace of mind, and not a major problem to have on a helmet for that...!

It is a couple of years away before he starts riding on the mountain on his own, but that really will be an essential for us then as i can always be aware when we hook up to see if he has had a hard fall... Kids will always tell you something other than the pain they are in and want to keep going unless bones are broken, and the one part that would be really hard to fix is the head...

Shockbox are pushing really heavily in hockey and football over there in the USA and that is a good place to start, but i don't think it will be long before the shockbox makes it's way into snow sports in the same way as well...


----------

